# Charlemont Trails in Western MA



## noreasterbackcountry (Jun 11, 2014)

I took a trip out there a couple weeks ago for my first ride on their trails and was mightily impressed.  

You can park at Berkshire East and pick up maps at the gift shop there.  They are open for the Zoar zip line/adventure course.  The climbing is intense but manageable on ample switchbacks, and the descent down the backside on Billy's World was pretty spectacular.  It mixed flow with some decent technical challenges.

Below is the link to my full write-up, and at the end you'll find some directions from a local NEMBA leader on a decent full day loop.  

If you haven't been there yet I highly recommend it- especially for those travelling from points south. It really isnt that far off of 91.  For those of us from the Boston area it is about a half hour closer than Kingdom Trails.

http://nebackcountry.blogspot.com/2014/06/answering-riddle-at-charlemont-trails.html


----------

